# [Korean NR] 9.02 3x3 average - SeungBeom Cho



## stevecho816 (Dec 12, 2013)

> Hope I can get sub 9 next time.
> 
> 8.94 9.00 8.18 9.13 9.81
> 
> Cube: 55mm Zhanchi


----------



## uvafan (Dec 12, 2013)

Great job Steve! So many people getting so fast!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 12, 2013)

That last PLL...


----------



## stevecho816 (Dec 12, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Great job Steve! So many people getting so fast!



Thanks Eli! You're getting really fast at pyra too! I think you're better than me now xD



Rubiks560 said:


> That last PLL...



Yeah, my g perms are pretty fast haha.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 12, 2013)

Pretty fast? More like lightning...


----------



## DavidCip86 (Dec 12, 2013)

your g perms are so good :O nice avg


----------



## Brest (Dec 12, 2013)

*SeungBeom Cho* - 9.02 3x3 NR av5 - UIUC Fall 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]_5unn0m6EIg[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



L U2 R' U2 F2 L' B D' B2 F D' L' U' B' F D' R2 U

y' x' // inspection
r' D' R' D2 R D // cross
U R' U' R U R' U2' R // 1st pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
U2' L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
R' U' F' U F R // OLL
y' U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.94	61	6.82	66	7.38	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.24	13	5.80	14	6.25		Cross+1/F2L	38.8%	33.3%	32.6%
F2L	5.77	39	6.76	43	7.45		F2L/Total	64.5%	63.9%	65.2%
LL	3.17	22	6.94	23	7.26		LL/Total	35.5%	36.1%	34.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L U2 R' U2 F2 L' B D' B2 F D' L' U' B' F D' R2 U

y' x' // inspection
r' D' R' D D R (D U) // cross
R' U' R U R' U' U' R // 1st pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
U' U' L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R U' U2 R' U U R U' R' // 4th pair
R' U' F' U F R // OLL
U' y' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



L R2 B2 L U B2 L' R2 D2 F U' L2 F2 L R2 D' U2 B

y2 // inspection
R D' L U2 R // cross
U' R U R' // 1st pair
y' U2' R U' R' y' U' R U' R' // 2nd pair
U2' L' U' L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
R U R' U R' F R F' U2' R' F R F' // OLL
U2' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.00	54	6.00	64	7.11	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.44	9	6.25	10	6.94		Cross+1/F2L	25.7%	29.0%	25.6%
F2L	5.61	31	5.53	39	6.95		F2L/Total	62.3%	57.4%	60.9%
LL	3.39	23	6.78	25	7.37		LL/Total	37.7%	42.6%	39.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L R2 B2 L U B2 L' R2 D2 F U' L2 F2 L R2 D' U2 B

y2 // inspection
R D' L U U R // cross
U' R U R' // 1st pair
U' y' U' R U' R' y' U' R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' U' L' U' U' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
R U R' U R' F R F' U2' R' F R F' // OLL
U' U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



B U2 F' R2 D2 U2 L' B' D' B' D2 F D' B D' U F' R2

y' // inspection
R D' L' R' u R' // cross
y U L U L' // 1st pair
U2' R' U R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U R' U F U' F' // 3rd pair
R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U' r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.18	53	6.48	57	6.97	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.17	10	4.61	11	5.07		Cross+1/F2L	44.9%	32.3%	31.4%
F2L	4.83	31	6.42	35	7.25		F2L/Total	59.0%	58.5%	61.4%
LL	3.35	22	6.57	22	6.57		LL/Total	41.0%	41.5%	38.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B U2 F' R2 D2 U2 L' B' D' B' D2 F D' B D' U F' R2

y' // inspection
R D' L' R' u R' // cross
U y L U L' // 1st pair
U' U' R' U R U' U' R' U R2 // 2nd pair
U R' U F U' F' // 3rd pair
R U R' U' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



D' U R2 U L' B2 U2 R F2 L2 D' F U L2 B R' U F2

x2 // inspection
R' F2 D2 R' U R' F D' // cross
R' U R U' R U R' // 1st pair
y U F' U' F U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U2' R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL
U M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.13	63	6.90	66	7.23	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.58	15	5.81	16	6.20		Cross+1/F2L	45.2%	38.5%	38.1%
F2L	5.71	39	6.83	42	7.36		F2L/Total	62.5%	61.9%	63.6%
LL	3.42	24	7.02	24	7.02		LL/Total	37.5%	38.1%	36.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' U R2 U L' B2 U2 R F2 L2 D' F U L2 B R' U F2

x2 // inspection
R' F2 D D R' U R' F D' // cross
R' U R U' R U R' // 1st pair
y U F' U' F U' R U R' // 2nd pair
d' U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL
U M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



D R2 F2 R2 B2 R' U2 L F2 D' U2 F2 U B' F' R' U R

y // inspection
D' L D' R' D y' U R u' R // cross
y' U R' U' R // 1st pair
y2 U' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U R' U R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair / EOLS
R' F' r U R U' r' F // OLL
R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.81	68	6.93	74	7.54	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.10	16	5.16	18	5.81		Cross+1/F2L	45.7%	39.0%	38.3%
F2L	6.78	41	6.05	47	6.93		F2L/Total	69.1%	60.3%	63.5%
LL	3.03	27	8.91	27	8.91		LL/Total	30.9%	39.7%	36.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D R2 F2 R2 B2 R' U2 L F2 D' U2 F2 U B' F' R' U R

y // inspection
D' L D' R' D y' U R2 u' u R' u' R // cross
U y' R' U' R // 1st pair
y d' R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U R' U R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair
U' U R' F' r U R U' r' F // OLL
R R' R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.02	59.33	6.58	65.33	7.24	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.09	12.33	5.91	13.33	6.39		Cross+1/F2L	36.6%	33.9%	32.3%
F2L	5.70	36.33	6.38	41.33	7.26		F2L/Total	63.1%	61.2%	63.3%
LL	3.33	23.00	6.91	24.00	7.21		LL/Total	36.9%	38.8%	36.7%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.01	59.80	6.64	65.40	7.26	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.31	12.60	5.46	13.80	5.98		Cross+1/F2L	40.2%	34.8%	33.5%
F2L	5.74	36.20	6.31	41.20	7.18		F2L/Total	63.7%	60.5%	63.0%
LL	3.27	23.60	7.21	24.20	7.40		LL/Total	36.3%	39.5%	37.0%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.18	53	6.93	57	7.54[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.44	9	6.25	10	6.94
F2L	4.83	31	6.83	35	7.45
LL	3.03	22	8.91	22	8.91
```


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 12, 2013)

That COLL on the 4th...


----------



## ravenguild08 (Dec 12, 2013)

that's a neat g-perm on the 5th solve too.


----------



## LukeCubes (Dec 17, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## LukeCubes (Dec 17, 2013)

Nice G Perm!


----------



## Bhargav777 (Dec 17, 2013)

Insane solves. I want that G perm! 
OLS for fifth is easy. There are only two cases that look like that. 
y' M' (R' F R F') r' U' R  
The other one is just sledge hammer followed by antisune


----------



## ottozing (Dec 17, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Insane solves. I want that G perm!
> OLS for fifth is easy. There are only two cases that look like that.
> y' M' (R' U R U') r' U' R
> The other one is just sledge hammer followed by antisune



fixed it  

Awesome average


----------



## lucascube (Dec 18, 2013)

Gogogogo sub 9! Just don't beat my 8.95


----------

